# Building new spell checker



## Pander (Jun 12, 2018)

We are developing a new spell checker Nuspell. This a pure C++ implementation and the successor to Hunspell, while supporting existing Hunspell language files. Nuspell is supported by Mozilla and will find its way into browsers, text editors and IDEs, but it has also a shared library and command line tool that is used by other services.

Of course we would like it to run on FreeBSD too. We have started building on FreeBSD but have run into a small issue. Hopefully someone from the FreeBSD community can help with https://github.com/hunspell/nuspell/issues/15

For more project updates on Nuspell, see:

https://github.com/hunspell/nuspell
https://www.facebook.com/nuspell
https://twitter.com/nuspell1


----------



## cpm@ (Jun 13, 2018)

textproc/nuspell  is ready to be tested.

https://github.com/cpu82/nuspell

Subsequently after having a positive review I'll commit nuspell to the ports tree.


----------



## Pander (Jun 13, 2018)

Thank you for you help. Please note that Nuspell is still in development. Only include its port in the stable repositories once version 2.0 has been released officially.


----------



## cpm@ (Jun 14, 2018)

Pander said:


> Thank you for you help. Please note that Nuspell is still in development. Only include its port in the stable repositories once version 2.0 has been released officially.



I will keep it until the official release announcement.

Thanks


----------

